# Trek 7.5FX good bike for city riding?



## surfninja311 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm looking at getting my first good bike. Up till now I've been riding an older canadian tire special. I like the look of the Trek 7.5FX and was thinking about picking it up. It will be used mostly for riding back and fourth to the gym, and cruising around town. Maybe somthing competitive who knows. My question is am I going with a good bike, is it a good value and can I do any better for the price range?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

For commuting I like an upright bike with larger tire clearance, room for full fenders, eyelets, the potential for a rack or two and SS. Looks like it will work...


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

I have one and enjoy it thoroughly for city riding and commuting. Also does well on longer road rides.


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

I ride sometimes with a guy who has that exact bike. I am riding my cross check and he is on the 7.5 FX. The 7.5 FX would be great for light road riding and riding on pathways and gravel roads. It is good bike.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

Aside from having a good bike, you'll need to have a good lock to secure that bike. I'd go lower end since a bike that is parked outside will have chipped paint, scratches, dents, or may get vandalized or stripped. Consider the Trek 7.1 as a commuter. I ride a 1980's Trek 720 now and it's great for my commute and errands. With fenders, panniers, and quick releases secured, this bike does it all.


----------

